# Grand Rapids, MI - Boss poly straight and Omega back blade



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm selling my BOSS poly 7'6" straight blade with the BOSS poly wings. Like new condition. Original cutting edge, led headlights. Comes with mount, harness for new Ram, and controller. $4000

Omega 16' back blade. Like new. Poly cutting edge, light tower with stop/turn/tail and reverse lights. Also has led strobes and led work lights. All on wireless remote. Comes with mount and wiring. $4000

Will sell as a package on 2016 RAM 2500 crew cab Laramie. Loaded. 50k miles. 50k


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Shameless mid-summer bump
..


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I realize that its 100 deg out, but am I out of line on pricing? Have them listed elsewhere and not a single inquiry.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Drock78 said:


> I realize that its 100 deg out, but am I out of line on pricing? Have them listed elsewhere and not a single inquiry.


I would say it is your timing. In the middle of a blizzard, getting 4K for a 7.6 poly might happen. When it is 100 degrees out, it will be quite hard to get someone to bite on that deal...

Just my 2 cents


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Drock78 said:


> I realize that its 100 deg out, but am I out of line on pricing? Have them listed elsewhere and not a single inquiry.


Everything that Phil said.

$4k for a 7.5 plow in July is going to be really tough. Most people with a 3/4 ton are going to want an 8'. If someone doesn't have your Ram 2500, then they are going to be almost $5k into a used 7.5' plow with no warranty, not installed. If you want a fast sale in July, knock about $2k off your asking price.

I've got 8' straight blades (no vehicle side) for $2500 that aren't selling in July.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Its 9.5' with the wings but get what you're saying. I definitely agree with the time of year. Come October or November they will sell. Was more so curious on the price aspect.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Drock78 said:


> Its 9.5' with the wings but get what you're saying. I definitely agree with the time of year. Come October or November they will sell. Was more so curious on the price aspect.


Sorry, it is still a 7.6 for resale purposes.

Wings are something that you add. It is like trying to get money for a lift kit and tires. Someone looking to flip it is going to give you nothing for it, but the right private sale, if you find your guy, you might get some extra money for it?

I would be curious to know what a new 7.6ft differs on price that comes with a warranty?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have no clue. Was kinda basing it on what's for sale around here that's comparable.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> I've got 8' straight blades (no vehicle side) for $2500 that aren't selling in July.


You make that an 8'6-11 and you got a deal..


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

4600 for plow only 
5800 complete installed.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> You make that an 8'6-11 and you got a deal..


I can put wings on it for you


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Drock78 said:


> 4600 for plow only
> 5800 complete installed.


The problem is that the average guy looking for a used plow isn't the kind of person that would pay for full retail for OEM Boss wings - so the added value to the 7.5' plow of those wings is negligible for resale purposes.

Same thing with the poly - even though the poly is a "premium", the average person looking at used plows is unlikely to pay much extra for it. So you are competing with other, non-winged, steel 7.5' plows on the market.

Please don't think that I care at all what you sell your plow at. It's your plow and you can ask whatever you like. You just asked for public opinion on why you weren't getting any interest at all and we were trying to help you in that regard.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> I can put wings on it for you


They need to be hydraulically controlled tho..


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

As most have said you're at least $1-2k too high... This one has the rare and epic led lights and it's $3500...

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/523617635045072/


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

That's only blade and controller. I'm asking 4k complete with harness and mount. That's purely asking of course.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Drock78 said:


> That's only blade and controller. I'm asking 4k complete with harness and mount. That's purely asking of course.


Ok it sez $4600 above...


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ok it sez $4600 above...


Those are prices for new from local BOSS dealer.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> As most have said you're at least $1-2k too high... This one has the rare and epic led lights and it's $3500...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/523617635045072/


That condition is comparable to a dealer demo.
Not saying the OP's isn't in good condition, but the mount and wiring are limited to buyers with a newer ram.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> They need to be hydraulically controlled tho..


I can work something out


----------

